# Fürth: Stadtwald



## Voodoo3Killer (9. Juli 2002)

Servus!

Hab heut ne kleine Runde durch n Wald gedreht...

Und was seh ich?

Nix....

Kein Mensch, net mal bei der Veste...

Is euch wohl schon wieder zu heiß oder wie?


----------



## Livanh (9. Juli 2002)

also ich war schon da, aber erst so gegen 19.00
vorher hab ich das bei der hitze net so gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManneD (10. Juli 2002)

ich war auch gestern ab 18:30 im Stadtwald unterwegs, von der alten Feste bis zum Rangaublick und zurück unterwegs. Außer ein paar Kids am "Loch" habe ich keinerlei Biker getroffen !


----------



## Altitude (10. Juli 2002)

@ManneD & Voodoo3Killer

Tach, ich hab mich gestern auch im Stadtwald rumgetrieben...
Hab aber niemand entdeckt...

Wir sollten vielleicht uns absprechen, wo wir uns rumtreiben, damit wir wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Biker im Wald sehen...


----------



## Berglöwe (11. Juli 2002)

...ihr treibt vielleicht 'nen Aufwand -  ich war nich im Wald und hab auch keinen gesehen   

wie wär's denn mit biken am wochenende?


----------



## Altitude (12. Juli 2002)

@berglöwe

...und kannst Du wieder kraftvoll....???

Sorry, bin von Samstag bis nächsten Freitag in Mek-Pom bei meinen Schwiegereltern (Berge trainieren für Seiffen) werd aber im Geiste bei euch seín...

Alex


----------



## Voodoo3Killer (13. Juli 2002)

Scheiss wetter, was?! :/


----------



## Diva (25. September 2002)

Ist doch schön, wenn man den Wald für sich hat!
 
Diva


----------



## Altitude (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Ist doch schön, wenn man den Wald für sich hat!
> 
> Diva *



Kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn Dir der Wald zu leer ist...
  rost:


----------



## Diva (26. September 2002)

alleine treibe ich mich eigentlich nie im Stadtwald rum - ist nämlich echt öd... 
richtig Spaß macht's nur mit ein paar Leuten.  
Aber auf Dauer ist der Stadtwald auch nix; 
im Winter mehr so 'ne Notlösung.  
Ciao Diva


----------



## Altitude (26. September 2002)

Ich alter Knochen Treib mich jetzt seit 1989 im Stadtwald rum -

und ich finde schon, daß die Trails sehr abwechslungsreich sind...

Ok, wenn mann nicht Cadolzburg mit einbaut bist Du nach 2 H durch, aber die haben es dann in sich gehabt...

und mit nem Singlespeed ist es ganz neue Erfahrung..

Natürlich, bin ich auch lieber in der Fränkischen unterwegs, aber für unter der Woche passt scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (26. September 2002)

Hallo Altitude, 
ich hab' nich gesagt, dass die Trails öd sind, 
ganz im Gegenteil, man findet immer wieder was Neues. 
Aber alleine macht's mir halt net so doll viel Spaß.  
Genial ist's, mit ein paar Leuten durchzuheizen  und 
sich danach ein Dunkles im Felsenkeller hinter die Binde
zu kippen  
Was meinst Du genau mit Singlespeed?  
Starrfahren oder nur mit einen Gang?
Bitte nicht für blöd halten!
Ciao Diva


----------



## Altitude (26. September 2002)

die Nutzung von nur einem Gang (mit Freilauf) im Gelände..

meißtens ist die Übersetzung 2:1 

Ich hab auch keine Federgabel drin...denn nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.... 

Aber keine Angst ich hab auch noch ein "normales Bike"...immer nur einen Gang ist auch ziemlich stressig

wir könnten ja mal unser "Altmetall" - kannst auch Deine Kohle mitbringen - gemeinsam durch die Wälder der Umgebung bewegen...

Vielleicht kennt einer oder eine von uns ein paar neue Wege...


----------



## Diva (30. September 2002)

Hallo Altitude!
Hab' grad gesehen, dass Du online bist!
Vielleicht bin ich heute abend mit ein paar Leuten im Stadtwald, 
ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher. 
17:30 Hotel Forsthaus / Beginn Trimm-Dich-Pfad
Ich sag' noch mal Bescheid, ob's klappt.
Bis dann
Diva


----------



## Altitude (30. September 2002)

Sorry, trotzdem Danke...

Hab am nächsten Montag einen Abgabetermin für ein Projekt...

bin a bisserl im Streß

Nächste Woche siehts denke ich besser aus...

Viel Spaß heut Abend


----------

